# Costco Prime Beef Ribs



## 73saint (Sep 8, 2018)

I was in Costco for wings the other day, and ran across some really nice prime beef ribs.  I couldn’t resist, bought one four-bone rack, and decided to cook them for dinner tonight.  Cooked at 250 for right at 5 hours.  Served with turnip greens and tomato cucumber and onion salad.  Made a horserashish sauce with zatarains horseradish, mayo, sour cream and worshestishire sauce.






















Love me some beef ribs, and these were some of the best I’ve had in a while!


----------



## tritowner (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow, I bet those tasted great!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2018)

Heck Yeah, brisket on a stick!
Those look freaking fantastic, beautiful bark and smoke ring.
Nice meal overall too, love me some greens and a cuke salad too.
*Like!*


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 8, 2018)

Looks delicious!  I'm gonna have to check out Costco!

Mike


----------



## 73saint (Sep 8, 2018)

tritowner said:


> Wow, I bet those tasted great!


Thanks tritowner, they were so beefy and tender.  Very tasty!



chilerelleno said:


> Heck Yeah, brisket on a stick!
> Those look freaking fantastic, beautiful bark and smoke ring.
> Nice meal overall too, love me some greens and a cuke salad too.
> *Like!*


Thanks Chile, is said the same thing, brisket on a stick!



mike5051 said:


> Looks delicious!  I'm gonna have to check out Costco!
> 
> Mike


Mike, I love it, the butchers have come to know me.  Which isn’t necessarily a good thing!  But they are super, and if you buy a lot of meat, it pays to go.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks really good. The only time I see beef ribs around here is the holiday seasons. Again Nice Job on those they look great.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow those are some meaty looking ribs!
You don't find them that way down here!!
Excellent looking meal & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2018)

73saint

Congrats on the carousel ride!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good. The only time I see beef ribs around here is the holiday seasons. Again Nice Job on those they look great.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, that’s why I couldn’t pass them up.  Good beef ribs are rare!



SmokinAl said:


> Wow those are some meaty looking ribs!
> You don't find them that way down here!!
> Excellent looking meal & congrats on making the carousel!!
> Al


Thanks Al, and thanks for featuring my post!



chilerelleno said:


> 73saint
> 
> Congrats on the carousel ride!


Thanks Chile, you too!


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 9, 2018)

We don't have a Costco so I sure hope Sam's carries those ribs as they look delicious!  Like!


----------



## tropics (Sep 9, 2018)

73 I can see why they made the Carousel Perfectly cooked. Points
Richie


----------



## 73saint (Sep 9, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> We don't have a Costco so I sure hope Sam's carries those ribs as they look delicious!  Like!


Thanks Eddie, you’ll have to check Sam’s, our local sams does not.  Restaurant depot, however, does.  



tropics said:


> 73 I can see why they made the Carousel Perfectly cooked. Points
> Richie


Thanks Richie. You know, I hardly touched them the entire time.  Had the temps perfect at 250-260.  That’s usually a recipe for success.  It’s only when I play with things too much, that the goof ups seem to occur!


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Sep 9, 2018)

Holy moly! Those look DANK !


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 9, 2018)

They look great. How tender were they


----------



## 73saint (Sep 9, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> They look great. How tender were they


Perfectly tender.  Clean bone but still a nice tender bite.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 9, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks Eddie, you’ll have to check Sam’s, our local sams does not.  Restaurant depot, however, does.



I checked at Sam's today...no joy (dammit!)


----------



## motocrash (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah Man! A well deserved ride on the carousel.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 9, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> I checked at Sam's today...no joy (dammit!)


I struggled to find them when I first started looking.  It’s worth it to look around.  I hope you can find some!



motocrash said:


> Yeah Man! A well deserved ride on the carousel.
> View attachment 375812


Lol...thanks moto!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2018)

Awesome!!
My All-Time Favorite!!!
The only way I can get them with that much meat on is to buy the Prime Rib & cut my own from that.
That's the most meat I've ever seen from any Store Cut.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Smoke23 (Sep 9, 2018)

Great job on those beef ribs!
Well, everything looks great!
Congratulations on taking the carousel for a spin!!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 9, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> My All-Time Favorite!!!
> The only way I can get them with that much meat on is to buy the Prime Rib & cut my own from that.
> That's the most meat I've ever seen from any Store Cut.
> ...


Thanks Bear!  I don’t usually see them this nice either.



Smoke23 said:


> Great job on those beef ribs!
> Well, everything looks great!
> Congratulations on taking the carousel for a spin!!


Thanks Smoke!


----------



## sky monkey (Sep 10, 2018)

That is the most meat I've ever seen on a beef rib. Looks amazing!


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 10, 2018)

Awesome!  Beef ribs is one of my favorites.  Don't normally find them that nice around here though.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful looking ribs! If I could ever find anything close to that, my smoker would never stop. That's all I'd eat!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 10, 2018)

sky monkey said:


> That is the most meat I've ever seen on a beef rib. Looks amazing!


Thanks sky monkey!



bbqbrett said:


> Awesome!  Beef ribs is one of my favorites.  Don't normally find them that nice around here though.


Thanks brett, I wish I always had access to ribs like this, they are rare!



noboundaries said:


> Absolutely beautiful looking ribs! If I could ever find anything close to that, my smoker would never stop. That's all I'd eat!


Thanks noboundaries, here too.  Beef ribs are an absolute favorite of mine.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2018)

Awesome looking meal Saint. The salad, the greens, and especially the ribs! These have been on my "to-do" list all summer and this post just pushed me over the edge! thanks.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 12, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Awesome looking meal Saint. The salad, the greens, and especially the ribs! These have been on my "to-do" list all summer and this post just pushed me over the edge! thanks.


Thanks humdinger!


----------



## worm304 (Sep 13, 2018)

Looks amazing!!  Good work.  Me and beef ribs have yet to get along.  My Costco needs to get it's act together. They never have anything out of the ordinary and they don't even carry bone in boston butts.  It's really annoying.  I have to wait until they are on sale at Publix or drive 30 minutes to a butcher shop that carries big butts for a solid price.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 13, 2018)

worm304 said:


> Looks amazing!!  Good work.  Me and beef ribs have yet to get along.  My Costco needs to get it's act together. They never have anything out of the ordinary and they don't even carry bone in boston butts.  It's really annoying.  I have to wait until they are on sale at Publix or drive 30 minutes to a butcher shop that carries big butts for a solid price.


My Costco is the same with Boston butt (only boneless and it annoys me).   The beef ribs aren’t all the time.  What I’ve learned is Friday’s are good for things like beef ribs, standing rib roasts & cowboy ribeyes.  Ask the meat manager about it, they may have special days where they put them out.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 13, 2018)

73saint said:


> What I’ve learned is Friday’s are good for things like beef ribs, standing rib roasts & cowboy ribeyes. Ask the meat manager about it, they may have special days where they put them out.



That's great advice! I recently switched Costco locations for shopping because the closest one I was using was always a zoo. Guess I'll have to get to know the meat manager at my new shopping choice.


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 15, 2018)

Best looking beefs I’ve ever seen! B


----------



## 73saint (Sep 16, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Best looking beefs I’ve ever seen! B


Thanks bd!  They were so darn good we ate the leftovers cold!


----------



## RickNess (Sep 17, 2018)

Those are my favorite...I picked some up at Costco (MN) last week.  I used to just go the the grocery store and ask the butcher for "uncut beef ribs" and he would bring them out in a cryovac package.  If Costco is going to carry them going forward...that would be awesome.


----------



## dcecil (Sep 17, 2018)

Those look awesome saint, Hope I can find some around here.


----------



## 7smoke7 (Dec 20, 2021)

I found what I thought was an OK deal for beef plate ribs at Costco, realizing when I looked at them in the vaccum seal pack they were not from the chuck. I still thought they seemed a little thin but never bought them vacuum sealed before, & I was at Costco so I had no expectation of what was to come. I did not expect that about 1/4 of the top/meat side would be all fat/gristle (no meat) or what happened on the smoker. The picture is only about 4 hours in, between 275-300 on a stick burner. I bought 4 total, 2 to do at my families & 2 to take back home since we are an hour away from a Costco. We are returning the other 2 this afternoon. What a major disappointment.


----------



## RickNess (Dec 20, 2021)

7smoke7 said:


> I found what I thought was an OK deal for beef plate ribs at Costco, realizing when I looked at them in the vaccum seal pack they were not from the chuck. I still thought they seemed a little thin but never bought them vacuum sealed before, & I was at Costco so I had no expectation of what was to come. I did not expect that about 1/4 of the top/meat side would be all fat/gristle (no meat) or what happened on the smoker. The picture is only about 4 hours in, between 275-300 on a stick burner. I bought 4 total, 2 to do at my families & 2 to take back home since we are an hour away from a Costco. We are returning the other 2 this afternoon. What a major disappointment.



that's all I see at Costco now...three bone choice...they used to have 4 bone prime....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2021)

7smoke7 said:


> I found what I thought was an OK deal for beef plate ribs at Costco, realizing when I looked at them in the vaccum seal pack they were not from the chuck. I still thought they seemed a little thin but never bought them vacuum sealed before, & I was at Costco so I had no expectation of what was to come. I did not expect that about 1/4 of the top/meat side would be all fat/gristle (no meat) or what happened on the smoker. The picture is only about 4 hours in, between 275-300 on a stick burner. I bought 4 total, 2 to do at my families & 2 to take back home since we are an hour away from a Costco. We are returning the other 2 this afternoon. What a major disappointment.




I think that's more normal than the ones with a decent amount of meat on them.
I see them where they actually cut a "V" in to get the meat out from between the bones!!!

Bear


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 21, 2021)

Those look more like back ribs than plate ribs.


----------

